# Como hacer un Anti plop



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola, me gustaria que me ayudarais, alguien sabe de algun circuito para evitar el PLOP que produce un altavoz cuando entra en funcionamiento, la cosa es que ese altavoz esta conectado a un LM386 (el cual esta ajustado a un nivel alto de volumen a su salida) dicho LM386 esta conectado a un sensor de movimiento con su devido temporizador.

Os preguntareis para que, bien os comento:
Cuando me detecta el sensor, este activa un rele (el cual esta temporizado), el cual alimenta una radio FM y LM386 utilizado para amplificar la salida de audio de la radio, pero claro, cuando entro en el cuarto, lo primero que se escucha es un ``PLOP´´ debido a que esta a un volumen alto en el momento del encendido.

Me pregunto si conoceréis algún circuito para que el volumen valla de un mínimo volumen al máximo ajustado, a ese efecto creo que se le conoce como Anti plop, o si por el contrario se os ocurre alguna solución para tal problema.

Muchas gracias, por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2011)

Lo que buscás es un retardo de conexión de parlantes. Date una vuelta por el foro que hay varios posteados, algunos muy simples que te van a dar buen resultado en esta aplicación.

Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 14, 2011)

Gracias por tu interés CACHO, pero creo que no me has entendido, lo que yo necesito es un circuito que haga que en el momento del encendido, la música se escuche de un nivel mínimo al Max. que me dé el ampli ( el que yo tenga ajustado para su salida) de forma progresiva y automática lo comúnmente conocido como ``antiplop´´
He estado buscando lo que me dices: retardo de conexión de parlantes. Y eso no es lo que yo quiero.
Quizás no me haya expresado bien.
De todas formas MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bueno, finalmente como no he encontrado nada fácil de hacer  para lo que yo quería, he optado por hacer un sencillisimo retardo a la conexión:
Como soy buena gente os paso el circuito que use, por si alguien en el futuro le interesase, espero me lo agradezcan:
Ver el archivo adjunto 555 Monostable.rar
El programa necesario para abrir el programa una vez descomprimido es el LiveWire


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2011)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Bueno, finalmente como no he encontrado nada fácil de hacer para lo que yo quería, he optado por hacer un sencillisimo retardo a la conexión:
> Como soy buena gente os paso el circuito que use, por si alguien en el futuro le interesase, espero me lo agradezcan:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 48321
> El programa necesario para abrir el programa una vez descomprimido es el LiveWire


 
he.....para apurao........que no debe ser dificil,dame un ratito.

ya esta, sinceramente no hago yo electronica con OP ni audio, pero no veo el problema en hacer un timer pero lineal, no con rele .
como no se como esta tu circuito conectado es que puse en rojo esa R. en A (no se a dond va A) .
pero creo que te das una idea.
si el rele da A= + el volumen subira suave, con uno o 2 segundos sobra.
y si luego el rele da masa o al abrirse da masa (agregale otra R) . se ira apagando.

en fin, seguro funciona, sino postea el esquema tuyo asi se que hace el rele, y como esta conectado todo .

saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 19, 2011)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola, me gustaria que me ayudarais, alguien sabe de algun circuito para evitar el PLOP que produce un altavoz cuando entra en funcionamiento, la cosa es que ese altavoz esta conectado a un LM386 (el cual esta ajustado a un nivel alto de volumen a su salida) dicho LM386 esta conectado a un sensor de movimiento con su devido temporizador.
> 
> Os preguntareis para que, bien os comento:
> Cuando me detecta el sensor, este activa un rele (el cual esta temporizado), el cual alimenta una radio FM y LM386 utilizado para amplificar la salida de audio de la radio, pero claro, cuando entro en el cuarto, lo primero que se escucha es un ``PLOP´´ debido a que esta a un volumen alto en el momento del encendido.
> ...



Como quieres un circuito anti PLOP deberias ubicar a condorito  (maximo exponente del PLOP) y de alguna manera convencerlo que no use es "expresion" en sus caricaturas o hasta podrias eliminarlo............???????  o sera que queres un circuito Anti POP?  (ruido producido en los altavoces al encenderse la alimentacion del amplificador) por que si es asi aca en el foro hay varios................. bueno era un chiste el circuito se llama ANTI-POP


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> he.....para apurao........que no debe ser dificil,dame un ratito.
> 
> ya esta, sinceramente no hago yo electronica con OP ni audio, pero no veo el problema en hacer un timer pero lineal, no con rele .
> como no se como esta tu circuito conectado es que puse en rojo esa R. en A (no se a dond va A) .
> ...



El transistor te estaría recortando media onda.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2011)

por que dano ??

repito que no hago audio pero ...es electronica.
si el ampli (sea con OP o con T) trabaja entre +vcc y masa  no veo por que .

el T. o conduce o no conduce.

salvo que sea alim dual : +vcc...masa...-vcc 

decime  si me equivoco .

un saludo


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> por que dano ??
> 
> repito que no hago audio pero ...es electronica.
> si el ampli (sea con OP o con T) trabaja entre +vcc y masa  no veo por que .
> ...



Si pero a la salida del amplificador inmediatamente tenés un condensador que te saca la componente continua de la señal.
Cuando llega el semiciclo negativo al parlante, la intensidad fluira desde la tierra al capacitor, como el transistor es un diodo no va a conducir, y queda recortando.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2011)

por lo que me decis al sacar la CC la señal toma valores negativos ??
no lo sabia.
pense que el pico minimo seria masa. 
no  he hecho audio, tenes algunas graficas de señales antes y despues de sacarle la CC ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2011)

Antes del capacitor de salida tenés ondas de entre 0 V y +Vcc (teóricamente) en cambio después del capacitor tenés alterna con un cero ficticio . . .  iría un triac . . .  pero . . . .


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2011)

Para el ejemplo, hice algunos cambios que no afectan el funcionamiento del circuito para nuestro caso.

Le saqué el filtro pasa bajos que formaba la serie capacitor-resistencia.
Sintetizé el LM386 por un generador de frecuencia con offset seteado (19v en el ejemplo).



Mas allá del desfazaje de 90º producido por el capacitor, la continua variable que salía del LM386 pasa a ser alterna pura.

Lo del triac podría andar, pero tenes el problema de los malditos 0.7V que van a producir distorción.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

Y por qué no algo como lo que adjunto en la entrada?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 21, 2011)

Perdonen por la tardanza en contestar, estuve ocupado estos días.
Fernandob: Tu idea es lo primero que pensé, desde un principio, pero como bien comenta Dano con eso solamente escucharía el semiciclo positivo, cosa que no es muy interesante…………………….Pero se agradece tu interés.
Fdesergio: ``que gracioso´´…………. Gracias por tu corrección.
Black Tiger1954 Ese circuito para quien va dirigido, para lo que yo pido o para el otro tema que ha surgido, ese de evitar que se recorte un semiciclo al utilizar un transistor, como decía Fernandob?


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 21, 2011)

Bueno, bien por tu sentido del humor (algunos se enojarian) yo he usado un Ic upc1237 que hace eso y mas  de una manera muy buena, miralo, chauuuuuuuu

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/circuitos-proteccion-amplificador-48249/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 21, 2011)

El circuito que yo puse es un atenuador, y tal como está tarda aproximadamente 1 segundo para ir subiendo la señal de entrada.
En lugar de V1 iría la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## ragaman (Feb 21, 2011)

La solucion que tu necesitas es un circuito que maneje la red de realimentacion mediante un rele, con ella puedes modificar la ganancia del amplificador y también un retardo de tiempo, algo así como esta en el dibujo que te voy a pasar, donde puedes observar que hay 2 resistencias, las cuales son las que marcan la ganancia del amplificador, podria usar una resistencia de un valor muy pequeño al momento de encender tu amp y luego con un temporizador on-delay (se construye fácil con un condensador-resistencia y un transistor) activas el transistor que encendería el rele y tendrías el amp funcionando con la ganancia normal de el.


----------



## Dano (Feb 21, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y por qué no algo como lo que adjunto en la entrada?



Me encantó la idea, realmente muy ingenioso y todo con componentes pasivos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 22, 2011)

ragaman dijo:


> La solucion que tu necesitas es un circuito que maneje la red de realimentacion mediante un rele, con ella puedes modificar la ganancia del amplificador y también un retardo de tiempo, algo así como esta en el dibujo que te voy a pasar, donde puedes observar que hay 2 resistencias, las cuales son las que marcan la ganancia del amplificador, podria usar una resistencia de un valor muy pequeño al momento de encender tu amp y luego con un temporizador on-delay (se construye fácil con un condensador-resistencia y un transistor) activas el transistor que encendería el rele y tendrías el amp funcionando con la ganancia normal de el.



Me encanta tu idea, por el temporizador que actiba el rele no hay problema, ya me hice uno con un monoestable con el 555.
Referido al control de volumen eso tiene buena pinta, la cosa es que yo he usado este montaje, con lo cual como adaptaria ese montaje tullo, porque la pata 2 (-) ba directamente  a masa sin R .
R que tu as puesto en tu diseño.
Ademas no crees que al conectarse el rele vuelva a obtenerse otro POP, ya que cuando conmuta hay un momento en el cual no hay nada y de pronto, ``al a a toda caña´´
Adjunto el diseño ya montado:




Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y por qué no algo como lo que adjunto en la entrada?



No entiendo que es lo que hace tu circuito, evita el POP o hace un arranque suave.

No especificastes.



fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno, bien por tu sentido del humor (algunos se enojarian) yo he usado un Ic upc1237 que hace eso y mas  de una manera muy buena, miralo, chauuuuuuuu
> 
> Muchas gracias, pero busco algo mas sencillo.......


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 27, 2011)

Novedades:  ayer investigando en la protoboard me dio por montar el circuito al que hace referencia Black Tiger1954.
Ya que no sabia para que servia , si bien para evitar el POP o para hacer un arranque progresivo.
Pues bien para salir de dudas lo simule con Livewire:

Hay me di cuenta que a su salida la señal era desplazada del eje 0V desde un valor - hasta colocarse sobre dicho eje lo cual parecia tener muy buena pinta para lo que yo lo queria
Ya que tenia la protoboard a mano me decidi a montarlo, ya que tenia pocos componenetes, lo prove y ALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,   lo que yo queria.
Pegas:  :, es una progresión muy rápida, pero bueno, me evita el molesto POP
Bueno sea como sea esta mañana lo monte en  placa, y hay esta.
MUCHAS GRACIAS Black Tiger1954. eres un makina..............


----------



## fernandob (Feb 27, 2011)

si...una explicacion para los neofitos en audio   se agradece .
yo ni se donde es la entrada ni la salida .


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 27, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> donde es la entrada ni la salida .


 Espero esto te sirva para entender por lo menos lo principal y para rellenar los 15 caracteres que hacen falta para contestarte


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

me alegra que lo hayas probado y funcionara.
Si la progresión es muy rápida, aumentá el valor del condensador. El tiempo que tarda en subir es proporcional a su valor 
Cabe aclarar que en realidad no tiene ni entrada ni salida, es indiferente, "conecta" ambas puntas (en AC). Vendría a ser un control de volumen controlado por tensión. El condensador hace que la misma suba lentamente.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tienes toda la razón, da igual por donde la metas.
( La señal de audio, me refiero)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

En realidad me expresé mal, es un atenuador casi sin pérdidas controlado por tensión 
Y en eso tenés razón da lo mismo por donde la metas, la señal claro


----------



## fernandob (Feb 28, 2011)

yo....veo un diodo que dice "prohibido ir hacia la derecha" , a continuacion otro que dice "prohibido ir hacia la izquierda".
y la señal de audio pasa campante 

bueh....no me caliento , igual por ahora audio no hare y se bien que todo tiene su explicacion y es meterse, dias , semanas y meses con OP y T , ana y ana, audio , practica y teoria........l que se de digitales me costo bastante (y lo disfrute) asi que ni pregunto.

guardo todo el tema de audio para cuando tenga tiempo, el dia que los muertos revivan:




 
ya ubique una casa de electronica que tiene al lado un almacen de koreanos .
asi que me voy alla y listo, tengo provisiones y con que entretenerme por meses.

PD: pilas y proto uso...obvio


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fernando, en realidad es muy simple. Esto mismo lo expliqué por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-2-guitarras-1-ampli-51591/#post451307
Estoy seguro que en cuanto lo leas, te vas a dar cuenta "al toque"


----------



## fernandob (Feb 28, 2011)

bue.....a mi lo que mas me da bronca no es pasar por gil ..sino serlo asi que :
NO ENTIENDO !!!!!


lo que dibuje lo entiendo pero sin lso diodos ....
si la señal de entrada es de 100mV no va a pasar a el diodo ni aunque estuviese en directa.
eso para empezar, son 1n4148 no los schotklis 
luego lo que entiendo yo es que estoy generando una Vcc en A1 , partiend de ahi lo que pasa es que si en la entrada tengo una tension *mas negativa* lo que hago es que circule corriente hacia la entradad (de A1 hacia la entrada por el D1 ) , con lo cual pasa como en el dibujo ok.
A1 toma la forma de la señal de entrada (montada sobre la CC en A1) 
pero cuando viene el pico mas positivo, no veo como es que pasa la señal por el D1 ?? 

vos pusiste en la explicacion:




			
				Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Pipa, hacía rato que no nos cruzábamos
> *El principio de funcionamiento es bastante simple si tenés en cuenta que un diodo cuando está polarizado de forma directa, conduce, y cuando no está polarizado, salvo que superes la tensión de caída del diodo (en este tipo de diodos está en el orden de los 0.7 aproximadamente), no conduce.*
> *Esta imagen creo que te lo va a aclarar mejor:*
> 
> ...


 
ya el principio de tu explicacion me mato:
*un diodo cuando está polarizado de forma directa, conduce, *
OK hasta aca zafe ...ufff.
aunque .la flecha verde deberia ir en el otro sentido, siempre va la cosa de positivo a negativo o sea a masa.......supongo que lo ves al revez....o no ??? 
sino .........ni esto entiendo 

*y cuando no está polarizado, salvo que superes la tensión de caída del diodo (en este tipo de diodos está en el orden de los 0.7 aproximadamente), no conduce.*

y aca que decis ?? supongo que queres decir:
cunado no esta polarizado EN DIRECTA.
buen, en inversa no conduce .....nada de superar los 0,7v ni nada, en inversa no conduce y punto, a menos que sea un zener y entonces hay que superar eso.

no creo que sea tan distinta la electronica ana de la digital.
sino ..........estoy fritooooo....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

> a mi lo que mas me da bronca no es pasar por gil ..sino serlo


No lo sos. Solo hay cosas que a veces saltan a la vista, y otras veces no.

A ver si lo puedo explicar de otra forma.
La tensión de polarización se la da la batería o la fuente. Cuando el diodo ya está conduciendo, y si la resistencia que lo polariza es suficiente alta con respecto a la señal, el diodo queda "flotando" y conduciendo. La señal no necesita polarizar ni superar la tensión de caída propia del diodo, eso ya lo hace la fuente. Hasta el punto que lo hace en ambos sentidos. La AC se suma a la polarización (está acoplada en AC), y la hace tanto subir como bajar. Pensá que como está alimentado con resistencias, cuando la AC sube, también lo hace la tensión (aunque con un poco menos de corriente) que lo está polarizando.

Esta técnica se usa mucho en conmutación de RF, y en ese caso, se utilizan diodos específicos que se denominan como PIN. Pero en la realidad se puede hacer (dependiendo del la frecuencia) con cualquier tipo de diodo.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2011)

les agradezco vuestro tiempo y explicaciones, recien entre (asombrado ) a el tema de el "extractor de raiz cuadrada" con OP.
por lo visto es un mundo de posibilidades con op y con analogica.
algo que solo se puede aprender con TIEMPO Y DEDICACION.
me parece interesante saber que tengo areas inmensas que desconozco y con una cantidad de posibilidades increibles.
pero bueno, para cuando tenga tiempo .
un saludo y muchas gracias .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 1, 2011)

Fer: quizás esto ya lo sepas, pero lo digo en general. El término "operacional" es que justamente su primitivo diseño se basaba en operaciones matemáticas. Es como diseño un operador matemático, a su salida hay tanto sumas, restas, multiplicaciones, divisiones y todas las operaciones derivadas de esas funciones matemáticas, todas estas analógicas. Luego fue desplazado por las técnicas digitales, pero no dejan de ser posibles .


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2011)

mira, vos, no lo sabia.
me la pase siempre con compuertas y ff y cis digitales , incursione en cop8 y luego pic aunque quedaron en el olvido por falta de proyectos .
pero como dije: me parece *re- interesante.*
aunque por falta de tiempo no me puedo /no quiero meterme en todo ese mundo , por que , si bien me debe ser mas facil que a un neofito en la electronica, igual es todo un mundo y requiere dias, semanas y meses.......

saludos

PD: lo buenode est epoca es que si uno quiere meterse en esto o en aquello HOY DIA tenes estos foros y la web.......
tenes info para entrtenerte por meses y luego entrar a consultar.....en mi epoca no tenias a quien preguntarle.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 1, 2011)

Si tuviera que definir el mundo analógico, casi sin dudas usaría esta rima:


> yo amo los mundos sutiles,ingrávidos y gentiles,
> como pompas de jabón.​


​Seguro que sabés de quién es


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2011)

si...y no dudo que asi sea.
mas de una vez me cruce con circuitos que yo habia diseñado con 4 o 5 compuertas y un loco los hizo con 3 o 4 transistores, en los cuales usaba TODO .

lo malo de esas configuraciones es lo poco flexibles a la hora de modificar.
por eso me tire a digitales, pero no dudo que mi prejuicio se fundamente en mi ignorancia al respecto.


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 13, 2011)

una duda, voy a retardar la señal con un 555 y un rele, el normal cerrado va al parlante y el na, va suelto o a tierra? seria por donde "escapa" el plop antes de acoplar el rele


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> una duda, voy a retardar la señal con un 555 y un rele, el normal cerrado va al parlante y el na, va suelto o a tierra? seria por donde "escapa" el plop antes de acoplar el rele



Por seguridad para el parlante se trabaja con el contacto NA del relee.
Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-retardo-conexion-altavoces-15420/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/aporte-protector-parlantes-upc1237-52784/


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 29, 2011)

le dejo un esquema a su consideracion es un ¿retardo? y/o ¿protector? disculpen mi ignorancia, saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2011)

Es un protector contra continua en la salida, no un retardo.
Si lo querés probar, armalo en un protoboard y ponele alterna (o la salida de audio de algún equipo) y no debería abrir el relé.

Le ponés continua y el relé se abre 

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 4, 2011)

Cacho eres muy amable, gracias por tu respuesta y comprension, saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 8, 2011)

Es probable que salga continua por el amplificador y dañe el parlante? Porque no lo conocia el circuito, o sea es indispensable como el antiplop?


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 2, 2012)

¿este es un esquema de retardo de fuente?


----------



## Electronix3k (Oct 6, 2020)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y por qué no algo como lo que adjunto en la entrada?


El circuito de Volumen Progresivo como lo conecto a un amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2020)

Electronix3k dijo:


> El circuito de Volumen Progresivo como lo conecto a un amplificador


Black Tiger1954​​No ingresa al Foro desde hace algo mas de 4 años, ¿ Que cosa es lo que deseas hacer ?


----------



## Electronix3k (Oct 11, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Black Tiger1954​​No ingresa al Foro desde hace algo mas de 4 años, ¿ Que cosa es lo que deseas hacer ?


buenos dias. 
Quiero un circuito simple AntiPop, con componentes pasivos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2020)

Electronix3k dijo:


> buenos dias.
> Quiero un circuito simple AntiPop, con componentes pasivos.


y ¿ Por que con componentes pasivos ?, se puede resolver de manera sencilla con integrados de bajo coste


----------



## Electronix3k (Oct 11, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> y ¿ Por que con componentes pasivos ?, se puede resolver de manera sencilla con integrados de bajo coste


Buenos dias. Algunos amigos que fabrican amplificadores solo ponen condensadores y resistencias en el Interruptor On/Off..Algunos amplificadores antiguos tenian switch para activar los parlantes.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 11, 2020

tambien esta la Red Zobel. Quiero varias alternativas con componentes pasivos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2020)

Electronix3k dijo:


> Buenos dias. Algunos amigos que fabrican amplificadores solo ponen condensadores y resistencias en el Interruptor On/Off..Algunos amplificadores antiguos tenian switch para activar los parlantes.


La resistencia + condensador sobre el switch de encendido se denomina red de Red de Snubber y puedes encontrar información para su calculo en el Foro.
Si no deseas calcular, *100Ω 1W* en serie con un capacitor de poliester de *100nF * 400V* te dará buen resultado.

Si deseas algo mas serio, el *µPC1237* es un protector integral de parlantes contra "Plops" al encendido y apagado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2020)

Hay dos tipos de plops:
1- Cuando encendés el amplificador, que se produce por los desbalances entre etapas del amplificador, especialmente el par diferencial y el VAS. La unica forma de solucionarlo es usar un retardo en la conexión de los parlantes, cosa que hacen los protectores de parlantes como los que hay en el foro.
2-Cuando apagás el amplificador, y acá también hay de dos tipos:
2.a- El debido a la perdida de polarización de las etapas del amplificador, que mas que un plop es un wuuuaaaaaa, y tambien lo silencian los protectores de parlantes.
2.b- El debido al pico de sobretension (varios kilovolts) que genera el primario del transformador que le quitás AC, y para ese si podes usar una red RC en paralelo con el primario mas un varistor para recortar la amplitud del pulso, pero no vá cualquier red RC.

Poner una red RC en paralelo con el interruptor, si bien es una practica común tambien es MUY peligrosa por que dejas siempre el amplificador alimentado, con baja corriente pero directo a los 220V y es cuestión de tiempo antes que alguien reciba una descarga.


----------



## Electronix3k (Oct 15, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La resistencia + condensador sobre el switch de encendido se denomina red de Red de Snubber y puedes encontrar información para su calculo en el Foro.
> Si no deseas calcular, *100Ω 1W* en serie con un capacitor de poliester de *100nF * 400V* te dará buen resultado.
> 
> Si deseas algo mas serio, el *µPC1237* es un protector integral de parlantes contra "Plops" al encendido y apagado


Gracias por la ayuda


----------

